# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کنکور کارشناسی ارشد 89 IT چطور بود؟

## kiani_behzad

کنکور امسال که من همین دیروز شرکت کردم به نظرم آسون بود! آخه من همه سوالات پایگاه داده ها رو جواب دادم همینطور همه سوالات هوش مصنوعی!!!
نمیدونم اما یه حسی بهم میگه همه خوب امتحان دادن آخه آسون بود.
در ضمن سوال 83 IT هم که اطلا تو دفترچه نبود!!!!!!!
من موندم چرا یه کم دقت نمیکنن واقعا که متاسفم.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

علاوه بر اينكه خيلي اسون بود
تست هايي با گزينه هاي يكسان داشت
سوالاتي را جا انداخته بودند
غلط املاي داشت 
سوالهايي تكراري بسيار زياد داشت
حداقل 3 تا از سوال ها اشتباه بود

به احتمال زياد مشكل ديگه اي نداشت!!!

----------


## maktitil

ببخشید :اشتباه: 
 به نظر من امتحان آی تی استاندارد بود اما امتحان مهندسی کامپیوتر سخت بود و من فکر کردم منظورتون نرم افزار بود :خجالت:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> علاوه بر اينكه خيلي اسون بود
> تست هايي با گزينه هاي يكسان داشت
> سوالاتي را جا انداخته بودند
> غلط املاي داشت 
> سوالهايي تكراري بسيار زياد داشت
> حداقل 3 تا از سوال ها اشتباه بود
> 
> به احتمال زياد مشكل ديگه اي نداشت!!!


اینها جزو لاینفک کنکور هست عزیر دل برادر. مگه میشه سؤالها غلط غلوط نباشه؟
اتفاقاً گروه مهندسی کامپیوتر هم خوب از پس این نکته ها بر امده بود. میخواستند تست کنند ببینند ما می فهمیم یا نه. مثلاً تو یک گراف گره ای یا عنوان n وجود نداره، اما تو گزینه هاش بود :قهقهه:  یا مثلاً گراف ما دو تا گره a داشت :قهقهه:  این یعنی اوج دقت. یکی دیگه سؤال کامپایلر بود که یک عبارت جبری بود با کلی پرانتز که اولویت پرانتز ها مثلاً مهم بود. حالا هرچی پرانتزها رو می شمارم می بینم 8 تا پرانتز باز داریم و 7 تا پرانتز بسته. قدرت خدا رو می بینی! نکته ش در اینجا بود که خود داوطلب باید حدس می زد اون یکی پرانتز بسته کجا باید می بود. :لبخند گشاده!:  گزینه های مشابه هم که اگه وجود نداشت کنکور مزه نداشت.
خلاصه خواستم بگم اینا جزو شیرینی کنکور هست و ماها دیگه باید عدات کرده باشیم.

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! ولی به نظر من خیلی هم این طوریها نبود روی خیلی از تست ها بحث زیاده و هر کسی با دلیلی گزینه خاصی رو درست اعلام می کنه! می دونید اگه تست هایی که ما احساس می کنیم که حتما درست زدیم تبدیل به تست غلط بشه چه تغییری تو درصدهامون حاصل میشه؟
در ادامه حرف اون دوستمون که گفته اینا جزو لاینفک کنکوره باید بگم بعضی وقتها کار از این حرفها هم میگذره! مثلا تو دانشگاه قم وسط کنکور ما برق رفت و مایک ساعت و بیست دقیقه دفترچه هارو گذاشتیم روی زمین و همین طور آویزون نشستیم تا برق بیاد چون همه جا ظلمات مطلق بود تازه امتحان هم نیم ساعت دیرتر شروع شد فکرشو بکنید از ساعت 8 تا 1 بعدازظهر همین طور روی صندلی نشستیم پدرمون در اومد! عده ای از دوستان هم که روی تقلب رو در اون تاریکی کاملا سفید کرده بودند! موقعی که برق رفت من وسطای سیستم عامل بودم بعد که اومد رفتم سر مشترکایی که نزده بودیم به خاطر همین سه تا سوال آخر سیستم عامل رو جا انداختم. میشه لطفن بگید اون سه تا سوال آسون بود یا نه؟ شما تونستید به راحتی بزنید؟ چون به دفترچه ها هم هنوز دسترسی ندارم!
کسی به دفترچه آی تی 89 دسترسی پیدا کرده؟ اگه دانلود کردید لطف کنید آدرسش رو به ما بدید ممنون! ممنون میشم به این دو سوالم چواب بدید!

----------


## kiani_behzad

در مورد دفترچه فعلا باید صبر کنیم تا بعدش بریم با 200 تومان همون دفترچه خودمونو بخریم!!
در مورد سیستم عامل هم باید بگم نسبت به بقیه درسها سخت تر بود ولی سه تا سوال آخر رو میشد زد البته من فکر میکنم دو تا از سه تای آخر رو زدم.
در کل با نظر اون دوستمون کاملا مخالفم که گفت اینا جزو لاینفک کنکور هست البته فکر میکنم ایشون اسم تایپیک رو درست ندیدن چون ما در اینجا داریم راجع به کنکور IT حرف میزنیم نه نرم افزار و درسی مثل کامپایلر در کنکور IT نیست!
کنکور امسال خیلی بد بود به نظر من خیلی اشتباهات تایپی داشت.
فاجعه هم اونجا بود که تست 83 دیتابیس نبود!
نمیدونم با این وضعیت جی میشه. ولی امیدوارم حق کسی خورده نشه.
اوضاع جلسه امتحان هم که افتضاح بود کلی سر و صدا حتی من به مراقب امتحان که یه خانم بود و خودش هز همه بیشتر سر و صدا میکرد سخت تذکر دادم.
واقعا متاسفم برای اونایی که درس نمیخونن و میان سر جلسه و نیمذارن بقیه هم تمرکز داشته باشن.

----------


## mrmohsen

با سلام
آسون بود البته برای حداقل اونایی که خونده بودن و خودم

موفقیت تو مشترک بود بقیه ش که چیزی نبود OS  هم سخت نبود وقت گیر بود 

باید منتظر بمونیم تا جواب پس توکلتون بر خدا  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> فاجعه هم اونجا بود که تست 83 دیتابیس نبود!


فاجعه اون وقتيه كه 2 يا 3 يا 4 دقيقه وقت با ارزشتو بزاري روي 1 سوال با هزار بدبختي و صرف انرژي زياد 1 جوري حلش كني و بعد از كنكور ارشد با 1 بيانيه اقاي دكتر قدسي اون سوال حذف مي شه از كنكور (حالا به هر دليلي ...)

تازه فرم نظر سنجي به ما ميدهند كه ايا دوست داريد كنكور ارشد را شبيه امتحان GRE بگيريم!!!

فقط خدا به دادمون برسه اگه قرار باشه مثل GRE‌ منابع امتحاني را اعلام نكنند
حالا كه منابع مشخصه كلي از سوال ها مشكل داره چه برسه منابع كنكور معلوم نباشه  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> فاجعه اون وقتيه كه 2 يا 3 يا 4 دقيقه وقت با ارزشتو بزاري روي 1 سوال با هزار بدبختي و صرف انرژي زياد 1 جوري حلش كني و بعد از كنكور ارشد با 1 بيانيه اقاي دكتر قدسي اون سوال حذف مي شه از كنكور (حالا به هر دليلي ...)


منظورت کدوم سواله؟
اگه صورت سوال یادت هست بگو.

----------


## majidgh

به نظر من آسون بود ولی به هیچ وجه نمیشه در مورد قبول شدن یا نشدن الآن قضاوت کرد چون به قول دوستان تستهای اشتباه و غلط تایپی خیلی زیاد داشت که می تونه با حذف شدن بعضی از تستها نتیجه کنکور رو کاملاً عوض کنه.

در کل امیدوارم هرکسی که واقعاً خونده قبول بشه و اشتباهات سازمان سنجش تو نتیجه تأثیری نداشته باشه!

----------


## mehdi_turbo

به هر حال اگه سوالات ارشد IT  را گير اورديد فكر كنم بتونيم با هم حلشون كنيم!!!

----------


## marmar1

سلام من عضو جدیدم :لبخند گشاده!: 
بچه ها سوالای نرم افزار چطور بود چون من نرم نخوندم صفر زدم. همینطور زبان. بقیه خیلی اسون بود میشه گفت سیستم عامل چندتاش یکم مشکل بود 
منم هوش همه رو زدم . پایگاه یکی نزدم. 
چطوره هرکی هر سوالی یادش بود بگه ؟

----------


## darini_n

لينك سوالات  ارشد89 it
http://217.218.215.30/abdolkarimi/ko...dmane-IT89.pdf

موفق باشيد

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> سلام من عضو جدیدم
> بچه ها سوالای نرم افزار چطور بود چون من نرم نخوندم صفر زدم. همینطور زبان. بقیه خیلی اسون بود میشه گفت سیستم عامل چندتاش یکم مشکل بود 
> منم هوش همه رو زدم . پایگاه یکی نزدم. 
> چطوره هرکی هر سوالی یادش بود بگه ؟


بهتره یه سری به لینک های زیر بزنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=206122
http://arshadsw.iranblog.com

----------


## marmar1

> بهتره یه سری به لینک های زیر بزنید:
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=206122
> http://arshadsw.iranblog.com


 مرسی ولی منظورم رشته نرم افزار نبود، درس مهندسی نرم افزار بود.

----------


## kiani_behzad

امروز کلید سوالات بعد از دو هفته اومد البته از نظر من کلید  هم مانند خود سوالات پر از غلط غلوط بود. مسئول بررسی سوالات رشته مهندسی کامپیور دکتر محمد قدسی استاد دانشگاه صنعتی شریف هست. کسی میدونه مسئول سوالات  رشته IT کیه تا اعتراضمون نسبت به کلیدها رو اعلام کنیم؟
البته من در سایت سازمان سنجش برای 5 تا از سوالات اعتراض کردم.

----------


## saeed1727

دیروز  کلید  کنکور  ارشد فناوری اطلاعات منتشر شد  و  باید بگم واقعا فاجعه بود!


اینجا من چند تا از سوالات رو میارم . میخوام که با هم حل کنیم:


1-   سوال 31:  تعدا درختهای فراگیر(پوشا) برای گراف کامل k6  که هیچ کدام با دیگری یکریخت نباشد چند تاست؟؟  
1)36                 2)6             3)1296                   4)46656


من گذینه 1 رو زدم.  ولی سامان سنجش گذینه 2 رو زده.  



2-  سوال 47- 
 

من گذینه 2 رو زدم.    ولی سازمان سنجش گذینه 1 رو  زده


3- سوا ل 49
  



اگه کتاب  طراحی الگوریتم آقای مقسمی رو  داشته باشید  با فرمول  صفحه  79  . به راحتی گذینه 1 بدست میاد.  ولی سازمان سنجش گذینه  2 3 رو زده!!!





4-  سوال  62:میشه یه  نفر اینو برام حل کنه . من که نفهمیدم چه خبره!! (سازمان سنجش گذینه 2)
  

5-سوال  73    . این دیگه اعصابمو ریخت به هم.   من گذینه 4 رو زدم . سازمان سنجش  3 رو زده!!!!

  


6-   این دیگه محشره!!   . من گذینه 1 رو زدم.  سازمان میگه 4.  :گریه: 

  
 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## saeed1727

سیستم عاملا  سخت بود  یا من  اشتباه میکنم؟؟؟  به نظر من خیلی سخت بود

  


 

بچه   این  سوالات هم به ترتیب  با ذکر  شماره سوال    جوابهایی که دادی  پست  بزنید.  ممنون

----------


## Modifier

من فقط میتونم بگم اکه کسی بگه کنکورآسون بوده...کلا صحبت اشتباهیه ... همین!

کنکور ارشد هیچ وقت آسون نیست ...

بهتر اینطور بگم ...

شاید یک سال خیلی سخت باشه و سال بعد نست به سال قبل آسونتر...

من وقتی بلند شدم ی نفر پشت سر من بود(دانشجوی ترم 6بود)... تقریبا همه تست ها رو زده بود .. بهش گفتم چطور بود ... گفت آسون!!! پس با وضعیت پاسخنامش هحتمالا همه رو 100 یا 90 یا حداقل 80 زده... :قهقهه: 

این حرف مسخرس... همین!

حالا صبر کنید درصدهای نفرات قبولشده روکم کم میبینیم... :چشمک: 


نرم افزار که رشته اصلی من بد ... بطور کلی خوب بود.. خیلی امیدوارم..

----------


## parsa_programmer

به نظرتون سطح سوالات شبكه چطور بود؟

----------


## saeed1727

آقایون مثل اینکه  پست شماره 17 و 18  رو نخوندین!!!     ای بابا  جواب  بدید دیگه

----------


## yass4000

> آقایون مثل اینکه  پست شماره 17 و 18  رو نخوندین!!!     ای بابا  جواب  بدید دیگه



سوال 49 نکتش ص 12 ساختمان پوران هست که من هم با مقسمی به اشتباه افتادم .
با سوال 47 هم موافقم که گزینه درست گزینه 2 .

----------


## parsa_programmer

كسي نظري دز مورد سطح سوالاي شبكه نداره؟ چطور زدين؟ آسان بود؟ سخت بود؟ ... چطور بود؟

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! میشه از دوستان خواهش کنم درصداشونو با توجه به کلید فعلی سازمان سنجش قرار بدن تا هر کس بدونه نسبت به بقیه در چه سطحیه! تاکید می کنم با توجه به کلید فعلی سازمان سنجش چون من هم اگر کلیدا عوض بشه ممکنه که درصدام خیلی بالا یا پایین بشه! اول خودم شروع می کنم: مشترک: 42, پایگاه 100, هوش 53, سیستم عامل 37.5 و بقیه سفید
در پاسخ اون دوستمون که راجع به سوالای شبکه پرسیده بود باید بگم به نظر من سطح سوالات شبکه متوسط بود. هم سوالات آسون داشت و هم سوال نسبتا سخت. البته سوال اولش هم که دیگه لازم به گفتن نیست که خیلی مسخره بود چون کپی دو سال پیش بود. کلا میشه گفت متوسط رو به آسون بود!

----------


## el.karimi.se

سلام دوستان 
از اساتید محترم کسی سوال 2 شبکه رو حل کرده میشه برای من توضیح بده چه جوری حل میشه؟

----------


## sahar

mahestan.ac.ir در اين سايت با وارد كردن درصداتون مي تونيد رتبه ي تقريبي خودتون رو مشاهده كنيد

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! از جمیع دوستان تشکر می کنم که درصداشونو گذاشتن!یه سوال داشتم میدونید چقدر میشه به رتبه های این سایت مهستان اعتماد کرد؟ میگن یه سایتی به نام Fazel هم هست که رتبه تخمینی رو میده نمیدونید اونم مثل این بر اساس سال قبله یا سیستم دیگه ای داره؟ کسی تا حال تست نکرده؟ اگه آدرس کاملش رو دارید لطفا بذارید!! ممنون!

----------


## sahar

اون سايت هم وقتي اطلاعاتتونو پر مي كنيد لينك ميشه به مهستان در واقع يكي هستند

----------


## shafagh_82

راستی جواب تست دوم شبکه که دوستمون خواستن: باید تعداد درخواستها در واحد زمان رو به درست بیاری که میشه 3000 ضربدر تعداد بسته های ارسالی هر ایستگاه (5) ضربدر 100 بایت که باید به بیت تبدیل بشه یعنی 100*8 . ضرب این 4 عدد در هم فکر کنم میشه 12000000 که باید تقسیم بر نرخ ارسال بشه یعنی 12 ضربدر 10 به توان 6. جواب نهایی میشه 1. اینو بذار توی فرمول PureAloha جواب بدست می آد میشه گزینه 4.یکبار دیگه خواهش میکنم درصداتونو بذارید!

----------


## el.karimi.se

> راستی جواب تست دوم شبکه که دوستمون خواستن: باید تعداد درخواستها در واحد زمان رو به درست بیاری که میشه 3000 ضربدر تعداد بسته های ارسالی هر ایستگاه (5) ضربدر 100 بایت که باید به بیت تبدیل بشه یعنی 100*8 . ضرب این 4 عدد در هم فکر کنم میشه 12000000 که باید تقسیم بر نرخ ارسال بشه یعنی 12 ضربدر 10 به توان 6. جواب نهایی میشه 1. اینو بذار توی فرمول PureAloha جواب بدست می آد میشه گزینه 4.یکبار دیگه خواهش میکنم درصداتونو بذارید!


با تشکر از دوست خوبم ولی اگه منظورت از فرمول Ge^-G که پاسخ گزینه 1 میشه یعنی e^-1 ولی سازمان سنجش گزینه 4 رو زده.

----------


## sahar

زبان20
مشترك 25
مديريت33
پايگاه66
هوش50
سيستم41
معماري16
تو سايت مهستان رتبمو در گرايش تجارت زده 87 ولي من كه بعيد مي دونم

----------


## shafagh_82

راست میگی حواسم نبود! فکر کردم توی بدست آوردن G مشکل داری! اتفاقا منم با خودم فکر میکردم که انگار گزینه ای بجز 4 رو زدم! سازمان سنجش اشتباهی فرمول Slotted Aloha  رو گذاشته! ببینم حالا کسی به این سوال رفته تو سایت اعتراض کنه یا نه؟ فکر نکنم نکته خاصی تو سوال باشه که ما جا انداخته باشیم! کپی سوالات سالهای قبله!

----------


## kimiabahari

> زبان20
> مشترك 25
> مديريت33
> پايگاه66
> هوش50
> سيستم41
> معماري16
> تو سايت مهستان رتبمو در گرايش تجارت زده 87 ولي من كه بعيد مي دونم



چه جالب منم پایگاه 66 و هوش 50 و سیستم 45 زدم تا این جا مثل هم زدیم اما من معماری 50 زدم مشترک 40 زبان 10(شایدم بیشتر مطمئن نیستم)
برا منم تو سایت مهستان زده زیر 20 !!! منم مثل شما بعید می دونم اما درصد های پارسالم رو که زدم دقیقا رتبه پارسالم رو برام زد !نمی دونم منم بعید می دونم قبول بشم دیگه توکل به خدا!!!

----------


## SystemAnalyst

من بعد از گرفتن فوق شبکه از بهتيرن دانشگاه کشور باز هم در مورد فرمول slotted aloha ترديد دارم.مراجع مختلف با ديد مختلف به موضوع نگاه کردن!!

----------


## SystemAnalyst

دوستان موفقيت در حل مسائل شبکه فقط منوط به خوندن کتاب زير هست هر وقت که نگاه سولات کنکور مي کنم مي بينم که سوالات شبکه از کتاب زير طرح شده.

communication networks  by leon-garcia

----------


## saba106

سلام سال نو همگی مبارک
من برای کنکور اصلا نخونده بودم. ولی به نظرم تقریبا آسون بود. سوالای شبکه که خیلی سخت بود. فک کنم یکی هم نزدم. ولی هوش و سیستم عاملش آسون بود. دروس مشترکش هم اگه میخوندم خوب میزدم. امیدوارم سطح سوالای سال دیگه هم مثل امسال باشه
موفق باشین

----------


## peroool

درصدهای من 
زبان 15
مشترک 32.5
مدیریت 25
سیستم عامل 41
هوش 50
پایگاه 80
مهستان زده 26 ولی با توجه به سطح سوالات فکر کنم بین 180-300 بیارم!!!!!!!!

----------


## bersisa

سلام بچه ها.
من هم توی سایت مهستان درصد هام رو زدم رتبه من رو زیر 20 زد ولی بعید می دونم
زبان 0
مشترک 45
مدیریت 50
پایگاه 70
هوش 50
سیستم 70
معماری 50
به نظر شما رتبم چند می شه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahar

زیر 20 :) میشه

----------


## shafagh_82

فکر کنم تا حالا دیگه باید متوجه شده باشی که رتبه های مهستان رو اصلا نباید جدی گرفت! فکر کنم تا حالا دویست سیصد نفری رو گفته باشه رتبه زیر 20! :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی درصدات خوبه انشاالله قبول میشی! موفق باشی! کسی نمیدونه کلید نهایی رو قراره روی سایت سنجش بذارن یا نه؟

----------


## bersisa

من فکر می کنم سوالات شبکه پارسال از امسال آسون تر بود.من کتاب 3000 مسئله در شبکه    و    پوران پژوهش     و    پارسه  رو خونده بودم ولی باز هم نتونستم اونجوری که می خوام جواب بدم.
شما از روی چی خوندید؟

----------


## bersisa

در این رابطه SD انحراف معیار می باشد

----------


## sahar

شما درصدات چطور بوده؟منظورت از این فرمول چیه اینو که میدونستیم

----------


## bersisa

فکر می کنم چون امسال سوالا راحتتر از پارسال بود خوب نمره ها هم بالاتر باشه. برای مثال میانگین درصد پایگاه داده از پارسال بالاتره. برای همین نمی شه با مقایسه نمره های امسال با سال قبل فهمید رتبمون حدود چند می شه. ولی با فرمول تراز و دونستن اینکه تراز 6800 هم می تونه قبول شه بهتر میشه تخمین زد.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام! از جمیع دوستان تشکر می کنم که درصداشونو گذاشتن!یه سوال داشتم میدونید چقدر میشه به رتبه های این سایت مهستان اعتماد کرد؟ میگن یه سایتی به نام Fazel هم هست که رتبه تخمینی رو میده نمیدونید اونم مثل این بر اساس سال قبله یا سیستم دیگه ای داره؟ کسی تا حال تست نکرده؟ اگه آدرس کاملش رو دارید لطفا بذارید!! ممنون!


 دوست عزیز سایت fazel هم به همین سایت مهستان لینک میشه برای تخمین رتبه!
اینم آدرس دقیقش:www.fazel.ac.ir
موفق باشی.

----------


## Modifier

در مورد مهستان بگم که اختلاف اون چیزی که میگه با واقعیت خیلی زیاده...اصلا حساب روش نکنید

800 رو تقریبا میگه 1200....300 اختلاف
44 رو میگه تقریبا 120.........70 تا 80 تا اختلاف
و چندین مورد دیگه...

کلا به درد نمیخوره... دل خشکنکه...

فعلا

----------


## sahar

شما این اختلاف دقیقو چطور حساب کردید ؟

----------


## bersisa

یعنی اگه بگه زیر 20  ان شاا...  قبولی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Modifier

> شما این اختلاف دقیقو چطور حساب کردید ؟


با سلام

درصدهای سال قبل رو دادم بهش..
در ضمن من نگفتم دقیقه..ولی قابل تامله...
مطمئن باشید رو رتبه های مهستان نمیشه حساب کرد...همین!

موفق باشید.
یا علی.

----------


## sahar

خوب آخه پارسال سخت تر بود درصدای پایین رتبه های خوبی شدند امسال آسونتر در ضمن با زیاد شدن کاربرای مهستان رتبه ها هم تغییر کرده برای من که از 87 شده 110

----------


## bersisa

شاید شما توی درصداتون تغییری وارد کرده باشید. مال من رو همونی که قبلا گفته بود میگه

----------


## peroool

رتبه های مهستان تغییر کرده ، رتبه من 24 زده بود ولی الان 55 شده ، یک تغییر توی درصداتون ذخیره کنید رتبه رو عوض میکنه .

----------


## peroool

کی میدونه آخرین رتبه قبولی پارسال چند بوده ؟؟؟

----------


## sahar

به bersisa:
برای اینکه تو درصدات خیلی خوبه با این درصدا حتی 2سال پیش که آسون بود رتبه زیر10 میشدی الانم به نظرم زیر 10 میشی

----------


## sahar

تو تجارت با 250 هم میشه قبول شد تو شبکه 100 البته امسال میگن شیراز میخواد شبکه بذاره غیر از مجازیش احتمالا ظرفیت بیشتر میشه

----------


## bersisa

> به bersisa:
> برای اینکه تو درصدات خیلی خوبه با این درصدا حتی 2سال پیش که آسون بود رتبه زیر10 میشدی الانم به نظرم زیر 10 میشی


خدا از دهنت بشنوه!!!!

ولی توی اون حوزه ای که من امتحان دادم تقریبا همه در همین حد جواب داده بودن.

من پارسال توی همه گرایشها رتبم 400 بود ولی جایی قبول نشدم.البته مجازی رو هم انتخاب نکردم.

راستی مجازی یعنی با اینترنت و بدون کلاس دانشگاه و .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bersisa

فکر کنم سنجش جواب اعتراضا رو بعد از اعلام رتبه ها می خواد بده

----------


## sahar

اگه درصدات واقعا همین میشه من حاضرم باهات شرط ببندم که زیر 10 هستی

----------


## bersisa

من فکر می کنم رتبم 80 یا 90 بشه. چون سوالا واقعا راحت بود و با کمی اعتماد به نفس می شد خیلی راحت درصدای بالاتر از این رو آورد.
با رتبه 80 یا 90 هم به شبانه شریف راضیم.
اونایی که اختصاصیشون رو 60 به بالا زدن رتبه های اول رو می یارن.
تازه من فکر می کنم بچه های دانشگاه شریف و ... که این سوالای آبکی براشون آب خوردن بود.

----------


## bersisa

یه سوال:
من کارشناسیم رو در رشته کامپیوتر تمام کردم ولی برای ارشد آی تی شرکت کردم می خواستم بدونم که در صورت قبولی مثل بعضی رشته ها بعدا باید دروسی رو به عنوان پیش نیاز بگذرونم؟

----------


## bersisa

شما ها چرا آی تی رو به کامپیوتر ترجیح دادید؟

----------


## bersisa

یکمی هم در مورد اولویت های دانشگاه ها صحبت کنیم. مثلا در تهران ترتیب اولویت ها به چه ترتیب است

----------


## bersisa

در مورد این که در دانشگاه های مختلف هم بیشتر توی چه زمینه ای فعالیت می کنند هم بگید؟

Mamdos:
 نقل قول: رشته کامپیوتر بهتر است یا فناوری اطلاعات
جواب مختصر و مفیدش اینه: بستگی به برداشت دانشگاه مورد نظر از «فناوری اطلاعات» داره.

در دانشگاه ما فناوری اطلاعات در کنار سخت‌افزار و نرم‌افزار یکی از گرایش‌های مهندسی کامپیوتره. به قول یکی از اساتیدمون، گرایش فناوری اطلاعات در دانشکده‌ی ما با هدف تربیت مهندسان «نرم‌افزار+» طراحی شده یعنی یک نسخه‌ی کاربردی‌تر مهندسی نرم‌افزار. چارت دروس فناوری اطلاعات در دانشکده‌ی ما چند درس نظری‌تر یا کمتر کاربردی گرایش نرم‌افزار رو نداره (نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها، کامپایلر، زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی، هوش مصنوعی، بازیابی پیشرفته‌ی اطلاعات، الکترونیک دیجیتال و آز سیستم عامل و آز مهندسی نرم‌افزار) و درس «طراحی شیءگرا» رو هم نداره (هرچند بیشترشون رو می‌شه به عنوان درس اختیاری گرفت) و در عوض چند درس نسبتاً مدیریتی (مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات، مدیریت پروژه‌های فناوری اطلاعات، برنامه‌ریزی و مدیریت استراتژیک فناوری اطلاعات، مهندسی کاربرد، تجارت الکترونیکی) به اضافه‌ی دروس مهندسی اینترنت و سیستم‌های چندرسانه‌ای رو داره.
اما تا اونجا که متوجه شده‌م چارت مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (فا) در دانشگاه‌های دیگر فرق داره؛ گویا در دانشگاه تهران حالت شبکه‌ای‌تر داره یعنی حتی مخابرات ۱ و ۲ مهندسی برق رو هم می‌خونند (احتمالاً یه دلیلش اینه که در دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ی برق و کامپیوتر یکیه). در دانشگاه‌های مختلف بسته به سلیقه‌ها و تخصص‌های موجود در اعضای هیأت علمی تفاوت داره. در چارت پیشنهادی وزارت علوم دروس «مبانی مدیریت» و «هوش مصنوعی» هم هست.

در دانشگاه‌های خارجی اون طوری که من دیده‌م رشته‌ای با نام «مهندسی» فناوری اطلاعات (فا) کم وجود داره، شاید به این دلیل باشه که رشته‌های علوم کامپیوتر (Computer Science) رایج در خارج (که معادل همون مهندسی کامپیوتر در کشور ما هستند) و همچنین رشته‌های مدیریتی‌تر مثل مهندسی صنایع و MIS می‌تونن درس‌های اختیاری بیشتری بگیرن و عملاً نیازی به ایجاد یک رشته‌ی جدید نبوده. ولی در جاهایی هم که رشته‌ای با این نام یا نام مشابه دارند (مثل دانشگاه ملی سنگاپور، یا دکترای فا در دانشگاه نبراسکا-اوماها) فناوری اطلاعات یک «گرایش بین رشته‌ای» و کاربردی از علوم رایانه محسوب می‌شه، یعنی حال و هوای دروس بیشترین اشتراک رو با دروس کامپیوتری داره ولی با دید خیلی کاربردی‌تر و همچنین استفاده‌ی زیاد از رشته‌های دیگر مثل صنایع و سیستم و مدیریت و همچنین گرایش‌های مختلف کامپیوتر از قبیل مهندسی نرم‌افزار (مثل معماری و متدولوژی نرم‌افزار) و سیستم‌های چندرسانه‌ای و هوش مصنوعی و شبکه و حتی سخت‌افزار. در این حالت‌ها هدف از این رشته اینه که کسی تربیت بشه که بتونه به عنوان یک «فاکار» (IT Man) همه‌فن‌حریف در سازمان‌ها کار کنه، و به طیف وسیعی از مسائل مثل مسائل فناورانه، روندهای جدید، مدیریت و ... مسلط باشه و بتونه از برنامه‌نویسی و مهندسی نرم‌افزار گرفته تا مشاوره و مدیریت پروژه و مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات سازمان‌ها رو به عهده بگیره. با این دیدگاه این یک رشته‌ی جدیده ولی دانشکده‌های مدیریت و صنایع از قدیم رشته‌هایی با عنوان Information Systems یا MIS داشته‌اند که هدف‌شان تربیت مدیران فناوری اطلاعات بوده ولی نقطه ضعفشون معمولاً اینه که با مسائل فنی خیلی آشنا نیستند و ذهن مهندسی کافی ندارند بلکه خیلی مدیریتی‌اند و نسبت به مسائل فنی سطحی نگاه می‌کنند، و بنابراین «همه‌فن‌حریف» نیستند. الان در دانشگاه‌های خودمان هم رشته‌ها یا گرایش‌هایی با نام «مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات» مشابه چنین وضعی را دارند. اما «مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات» در دنیا و در ایران یک رشته‌ی جدید است، هنوز جاافتاده و به دقت تعریف شده نیست.
به طور کلی می‌شه گفت که در ایران رشته‌ی مهندسی (دقت کنید «مهندسی») فناوری اطلاعات (فا) همون مهندسی نرم‌افزاره (بدون مباحث نظری‌تر) به اضافه‌ی سه تا موضوع که در حد امکان در دروس گنجانده می‌شه: مدیریت فا، شبکه و چندرسانه‌ای. اما این کاملاً بستگی به برداشت دانشگاه مورد نظر داره و قابل تغییره. اگر قصد انتخاب رشته دارید حتماً به چارت دروس دانشگاه مورد نظر نگاه کنید و غیر از این به هیچ حرفی اعتماد نکنید. در مورد هر دانشگاهی حداکثر به حرف کسانی توجه کنید که خودشان در آن دانشگاه رشته‌ی فا (فناوری اطلاعات) را خوانده‌اند.

اما این بحث‌ها غیر از کمک برای انتخاب رشته‌ی داوطلبان کنکور، به نظرم چندان مهم نیستند و بیشتر بازی با اسم‌اند. همون‌طور که دوستان گفتند مهم مهارت‌های شماست. در سطح کارشناسی شما می‌تونید مهندسی نرم‌افزار بخونید و با خوندن دروس اضافی (حتی به عنوان درس اختیاری) توانایی‌های یک مهندس فا را هم پیدا کنید، و بالعکس. فقط کمی زحمتش بیشتره. در سطوح بالاتر هم که آزادی بیشتری در یادگیری و پژوهش وجود داره، مرزها مبهم هستند: شما ممکنه به عنوان یک دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد نرم‌افزار یا کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات در حوزه‌ی متدولوژی یا هوش مصنوعی یا شبکه یا چندرسانه‌ای کار کنید؛ بستگی به دانشکده‌ای که درش درس می‌خونید و علایق پژوهشی اساتیدتون داره. این که فا جزو صنایعه یا رایانه یا کتابداری یا ... یا اینا جزو فا هستند بستگی به منظور شما و دانشگاه مورد نظر داره و ارزش بحث کردن نداره. فقط به محتوای دروس نگاه کنید و ببینید دقیقاً چی یاد می‌دهند و به چه درد می‌خورند. اسم رشته به تنهایی چیزی رو معلوم نمی‌کنه. (همه‌ی این‌ها رو به عنوان یک دانشجوی نیم‌سال آخر کارشناسی مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات گفتم!)
__________________

----------


## sahar

من که خودم ای تی خوندم و به همین دلیل میدونم خیلی ایتی بهتر از کامپیوتره («وصله تایپ کردن و آوردن دلیل ندارم)اگر کارشناسی ایتی نبودی حتما باید پیش نیازارو بگذرونی که بستگی به گرایشت داره میتونی پیش نیاز هر گرایشو تو سایت دانشگاه امیر کبیر ببینی
در مورد رتبتم معمولا اینجوریه که آدم خودشو دست کم میگیره که اگه نشد ناراحت نشه شما هم همین طوری مطمون باش خیلیها مثل من که خیلی از سوالارو بلد بودیم با اینکه آسون بود جو امتحان و استرس باعث شد بی دقتی کنیم و وقت کم بیاریم اینجوری هم نیست که همه درصداشون از شما بهتر باشه من که خودم حدود 10 سوالو وقت کم آوردم و با اینکه بلد بودم نتونستم حل کنم من مطمئنم شما شریف روزانه قبولی البته امنیت امیرکبیرم خوبه درضمن فقط امیرکبیر دکتری داره و توی ایتی از همه دانشگاه ها قویتر و به قوله یه استادی قطب علمی ایتی هست

----------


## bersisa

به خاطر نکته ای که در مورد دانشگاه امیر کبیر کفتی ممنون.

----------


## mehrdad_rabbi

> من که خودم ای تی خوندم و به همین دلیل میدونم خیلی ایتی بهتر از کامپیوتره («وصله تایپ کردن و آوردن دلیل ندارم)اگر کارشناسی ایتی نبودی حتما باید پیش نیازارو بگذرونی که بستگی به گرایشت داره میتونی پیش نیاز هر گرایشو تو سایت دانشگاه امیر کبیر ببینی
> در مورد رتبتم معمولا اینجوریه که آدم خودشو دست کم میگیره که اگه نشد ناراحت نشه شما هم همین طوری مطمون باش خیلیها مثل من که خیلی از سوالارو بلد بودیم با اینکه آسون بود جو امتحان و استرس باعث شد بی دقتی کنیم و وقت کم بیاریم اینجوری هم نیست که همه درصداشون از شما بهتر باشه من که خودم حدود 10 سوالو وقت کم آوردم و با اینکه بلد بودم نتونستم حل کنم من مطمئنم شما شریف روزانه قبولی البته امنیت امیرکبیرم خوبه درضمن فقط امیرکبیر دکتری داره و توی ایتی از همه دانشگاه ها قویتر و به قوله یه استادی قطب علمی ایتی هست


با سلام و تشکر , بنظر شما بین گرایش شبکه و امنیت کدام کارآمد تر است در زمینه تحقیق و در ایران اساتید بهتری دارد ؟ در ضمن ممنون می شم یه کتاب شبکه خوب هم که تو ارشد بیشترین نوع سوالات را داره ممنون می شم معرفی کنید ؟ در ضمن کتاب اقای فروزان رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید؟ باتشکر دوباره

----------


## bersisa

اصلا در باره کاربرد گرایشهای مختلف آی تی یه توضیحاتی بدید

----------


## bersisa

> با سلام و تشکر , بنظر شما بین گرایش شبکه و امنیت کدام کارآمد تر است در زمینه تحقیق و در ایران اساتید بهتری دارد ؟ در ضمن ممنون می شم یه کتاب شبکه خوب هم که تو ارشد بیشترین نوع سوالات را داره ممنون می شم معرفی کنید ؟ در ضمن کتاب اقای فروزان رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید؟ باتشکر دوباره




تا قبل از امسال تقریبا همه سوالات شبکه از بین مسائل کتاب 3000 مسئله حل شده در شبکه می یومد.
یعنی اگه این کتاب رو با حوصله می خوندی 8 تا سوال شبکه رو درست حل می کردی.

----------


## sahar

> با سلام و تشکر , بنظر شما بین گرایش شبکه و امنیت کدام کارآمد تر است در زمینه تحقیق و در ایران اساتید بهتری دارد ؟ در ضمن ممنون می شم یه کتاب شبکه خوب هم که تو ارشد بیشترین نوع سوالات را داره ممنون می شم معرفی کنید ؟ در ضمن کتاب اقای فروزان رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید؟ باتشکر دوباره



من امنیتو انتخاب می کنم چون هم علاقم هست هم هر چی می گذره با رشد و توسعه فناوری اطلاعات اهمیت امنیت اطلاعات هم بیشتر میشه و کسی که تخصصی در این زمینه داشته باشه موفقتر هست درضمن من علاقه ی زیادی به شبکه ندارم و به همین خاطر اطلاعات زیادی در مورد شبکه ندارم و اینکه انتخاب گرایش ارشد باید بیشتر بر اساس علاقه باشه من بعد از امنیت تجارت رو انتخاب میکنم در مورد استادها هم همونطور که گفتم استادای امیر کبیر دید بازتر و دانش بیشتری در زمینه ایتی که یک رشته جدید هست دارند مثلا شنیدم تو شریف استاد های برق مخابرات شبکه تدریس می کنند و این باعث میشه دانشجو ها بیشتر درک سخت افزاری از ایتی پیدا کنند

----------


## sahar

> تا قبل از امسال تقریبا همه سوالات شبکه از بین مسائل کتاب 3000 مسئله حل شده در شبکه می یومد.
> یعنی اگه این کتاب رو با حوصله می خوندی 8 تا سوال شبکه رو درست حل می کردی.


در مورد امنیت فکنم توضیحم کافی بود در مورد تجارت هم که واقعا درس شیرینی هست و ما در دوره کارشناسی هم داشتیم و بیشتر در زمینه طراحی وب برای کسب وکار های مختلف و فناوری های نو در این زمینه و نگارشbussinessplan هست من که واقعا به تجارت علاقه دارم و در مورد گرایش ایتی هم فکنم بیشتر مدیریتی هست یعنی با توجه به درسهای این گرایش اینو می تونم بگم و کمتر جنبه ی فنی دارد و شبکه هم بر می گرده به علاقه ی خودتون به شبکه فکنم احتیاج به توضیح نداره!

----------


## bersisa

با تشکر از sahar
شما بین شبانه شریف و دانشگاه شاهد و مالک اشتر اولویت رو به کدوم می دید؟

----------


## bersisa

رشته آی تی مجازی مثل شبانه پولیه؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> رشته آی تی مجازی مثل شبانه پولیه؟


دوست من کافی بود در این تالار کلمه "مجازی" را جستجو میکردی تا با تمام ویژگی های رشته های مجازی اشنا بشی

----------


## sahar

> با تشکر از sahar
> شما بین شبانه شریف و دانشگاه شاهد و مالک اشتر اولویت رو به کدوم می دید؟


خوب مسلما شریف اما مالک اشتر هم چون امنیت شبکه داره به نظرم خوبه و چون اساتید امیر کبیر بیشتر اونجا هستند و یکی که اونجا الان داره میخونه و من میشناسمش واقعا راضی که داره اونجا امنیت شبکه می خونه و با اینکه قبلش زیاد از گرایشهای ای تی اطلاعی نداشت اما الان واقعا خوشحاله که امنیت می خونه در ضمن مالک اشتر واسه اونایی که کار خوب میخان هم خوبه چون راحت تو ایزایران و شرکتهای وابسته به صنایع دفاع قبول میشن

----------


## bersisa

Sahar جان من به توضیحات پراکنده دوستان در تالارهای دیگه کاری ندارم شما نظر خودت رو بگو
آی تی مجازی که از طریق کنکور دانشجو می گیره چه طوره؟

----------


## bersisa

آی تی دانشگاه شاهد چه طوره؟

----------


## bersisa

اگه بخوایم درباره کیفیت یه رشته توی دانشگاه های مختلف بدونیم چه گزینه هایی داریم؟
مثلا پروژه هایی که توی دانشگاه به دانشجو ها داده می شه واقعا کاربردی باشه؟
یعنی برای تحقیقات دانشجویی بودجه اختصاص داده می شه یا نه؟

----------


## bersisa

دوره های آموزش محور اعتبار داره؟ زمانش از بقیه کوتاهتره؟ برای ادامه تحصیل در دکترا مشکلی پیش نمی یاد؟

----------


## sahar

> اگه بخوایم درباره کیفیت یه رشته توی دانشگاه های مختلف بدونیم چه گزینه هایی داریم؟
> مثلا پروژه هایی که توی دانشگاه به دانشجو ها داده می شه واقعا کاربردی باشه؟
> یعنی برای تحقیقات دانشجویی بودجه اختصاص داده می شه یا نه؟


کیفیتو به نظر من استادهای اون دانشگاه تعیین می کنند و اینکه چقدر تو مسائل پژوهشی و علمی قوی هستند چون اگر استادای دانشگاه خوب باشند تمام سعیشونو تو بوجود آوردن امکانات برای دانشجوهاشون می کنند در مورد ارتباط دانشگاه و صنعت که فکنم همه دانشگاه ها ی دولتی در یک سطح اند و به نظرم در سطح افتضاح اما امیر کبیر یک تلاشهایی در این زمینه داره انجام میده و اینکه به تحقیقات چقدر بودجه میدند و ابنکه واقعا اون بودجرو صرف تحقیقات می کنند فکنم از یک دانشجو یا فرغ التحصیل ارش باید بپرسی که تو بطن امور هستند من فقط شنیده هامو گفتم مطمئننا خیلی مسائل هست که نمی دونم

----------


## sahar

> دوره های آموزش محور اعتبار داره؟ زمانش از بقیه کوتاهتره؟ برای ادامه تحصیل در دکترا مشکلی پیش نمی یاد؟


من که هر جا خوندم و شنیدم می گن فرقی نداره و با جفتش میشه ادامه تحصیل داد ولی به نظر من پایاننامه یه چیز خوب برای ارایه ی خود ت میشه چه اینکه تو ایران چه خارج از کشور بخای ادامه تحصیل بدی چون دوره دکتری فقط تحقیقات پس برای پذیرش آدم هم به پروژه های تحقیقاتی انجام شدت بها میدن

----------


## sahar

> آی تی دانشگاه شاهد چه طوره؟


نمی دونم من کلا از گرایش ایتی ایتی خوشم نمیاد در مورد دانشگاهشم اصلا اطلاعات ندارم

----------


## sahar

> Sahar جان من به توضیحات پراکنده دوستان در تالارهای دیگه کاری ندارم شما نظر خودت رو بگو
> آی تی مجازی که از طریق کنکور دانشجو می گیره چه طوره؟


من فکر نکنم چیز جالبی از توش دراد چون تو ارشد ارتباط استادا با دانشجو اونم بیشتر برای تهیه مقاله خیلی زیاده و حتی خیلی از دانشگاهها دانشجوهاشونو اون روز هایی که کلاس ندارن برای تحقیق و مسائل دیگه مجبور می کنند که بیان دانشگاه حالا فکر کن از طریق اینترنت یا شاید ماهی 2 یا 3 بار دانشگاه رفتن بخواد تمام این مسائل انجام بشه چی از توش در میاد خدا می دونه. درضمن حتی بهترین دانشگاههای دولتی هم تو کلاسهای غیر مجازیشون کلی ضعف دارند دیگه چه برسه که بخوای غیر مجازی درس بخونی

----------


## kiani_behzad

سلام این مهستان به من میگه حساب کاربری شما غیر فعال هست! چی کارش کنم؟ میخوام بدونم رتبمو چند میده!

----------


## kiani_behzad

الآن دوباره عضو شدم با این یکی میره تو سایت.

----------


## elenora_hs

با سلام و تقدیم احترام، 
منظور شما اینه که تخمین رتبه مهستان خوشبینه یا بدبین؟
به نظر من بسیار خوشبین تخمین زده. 
ممنون می شم که اگر نظر کلی افراد رو درباره سیستم تخمین رتبه مهستان بیان کنید.

----------


## bersisa

> با سلام و تقدیم احترام، 
> منظور شما اینه که تخمین رتبه مهستان خوشبینه یا بدبین؟
> به نظر من بسیار خوشبین تخمین زده. 
> ممنون می شم که اگر نظر کلی افراد رو درباره سیستم تخمین رتبه مهستان بیان کنید.


به نظر من خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی خوش بینانه است

----------


## bersisa

> الآن دوباره عضو شدم با این یکی میره تو سایت.


در صدا و رتبه تخمینی شما چه طوره؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

درصدای من جالب نیست.
زبان و مدیریت و معماری صفر
مشترک 30
پایگاه داده ها 80
هوش مصنوعی 50
سیستم عامل 50 رتبه تجارت زده 519 و امنیت 695.
انشاالله سال بعد درسایی که امسال سفید گذاشتم رو هم میزنم.
به امید قبولی همه اونایی که زحمت کشیدن.

----------


## bersisa

امیدوارم موفق باشی. ولی به قول خودتون تجربه توی کنکور ارشد خیلی نقش داره. دفعه اول که توی آزمون شرکت کنی متوجه می شی که چه طور باید به سوالا جواب داد که نتیجه بهتری بگیری.

----------


## sahar

> درصدای من جالب نیست.
> زبان و مدیریت و معماری صفر
> مشترک 30
> پایگاه داده ها 80
> هوش مصنوعی 50
> سیستم عامل 50 رتبه تجارت زده 519 و امنیت 695.
> انشاالله سال بعد درسایی که امسال سفید گذاشتم رو هم میزنم.
> به امید قبولی همه اونایی که زحمت کشیدن.


مطمئنی این شد رتبت من همین درصدارو تو سایت زدم رتبه شد127تجارت و207 امنیت

----------


## kiani_behzad

> مطمئنی این شد رتبت من همین درصدارو تو سایت زدم رتبه شد127تجارت و207 امنیت


 آره از من که همین رتبه رو داده!
شما معدلت رو چند وارد کردی؟

----------


## sahar

> آره از من که همین رتبه رو داده!
> شما معدلت رو چند وارد کردی؟


نه من درصدام مثل شما نبود فقط چون به نظرم رتبت زیاد بود درصدای شما رو تو سایت زدم حتی با معدل 12 هم رتبه صدوخورده ای میشد عجیبه ها سایتشون درست کار نمی کنه حالا بازم امتحان کن

----------


## kiani_behzad

> نه من درصدام مثل شما نبود فقط چون به نظرم رتبت زیاد بود درصدای شما رو تو سایت زدم حتی با معدل 12 هم رتبه صدوخورده ای میشد عجیبه ها سایتشون درست کار نمی کنه حالا بازم امتحان کن


 آره سایت خرابه چون من الآن درصدای فوق العاده خوب رو وارد کردم که باید با اونا رتبه یک میداد اما خیلی بد میده!!!!!!
به نظر من زیاد به این سایتا نمیشه اعتماد کرد باید صبر کنیم سازمان سنجش خودش نتایجو بده.
من یکی از دوستام که پارسال رتبش 24 شد زبان و معماری صفر زده بود.
یکی دیگه از دوستامم 134 شد اونم سه تا صفر داشت.
چند تای دیگه هم بودن مثلا یکیشون 200 شد که قبول نشد جایی.
به هر حال صبر کنید تا نتایج بیاد.

----------


## bersisa

> آره سایت خرابه چون من الآن درصدای فوق العاده خوب رو وارد کردم که باید با اونا رتبه یک میداد اما خیلی بد میده!!!!!!
> به نظر من زیاد به این سایتا نمیشه اعتماد کرد باید صبر کنیم سازمان سنجش خودش نتایجو بده.
> من یکی از دوستام که پارسال رتبش 24 شد زبان و معماری صفر زده بود.
> یکی دیگه از دوستامم 134 شد اونم سه تا صفر داشت.
> چند تای دیگه هم بودن مثلا یکیشون 200 شد که قبول نشد جایی.
> به هر حال صبر کنید تا نتایج بیاد.


شاید شما درست وارد نمی کنی. من که امتحان کردم دقیقا ربر اساس رتبه های پارسال رتبه رو می ده

----------


## bersisa

در ضمن حتی ممکنه با درصد منفی رتبه خوبی آورد مثلا پارسال یه نفر زبان منفی 6 زده بود ولی دتبش حدود 30 شده بود

----------


## bersisa

راستی بچه ها چند نفر رو می شناسید که مهستان بهشون رتبه زیر 20 گفته باشه؟

----------


## shafagh_82

کسی نمیدونه جوابا کی می آد؟

----------


## bersisa

راستی دانشکاه صنعتی اصفهان هم ارشد آی تی داره؟

----------


## elenora_hs

من از جمله کسانی هستم که عقیده دارم کنکور IT امسال خیلی از پارسال ساده تر بوده و سیستم تخمین رتبه مهستان بسیار بسیار خوش بین و غیر قابل اعتماده.  ولی وقتی سوالات رو مقایسه می کنم به این نتیجه می رسم که:
زبان کنکور امسال از کنکور پارسال سخت تر بوده ( زبان انگیسی ام  بد نیست و با اطمینان دارم اینو می گم. Vocab امسال سخت تر و اغلب سوالات متن ها از نوع Restatement بودند و این تیپ سوالات معمولاً درصد خطا رو بالا می برند). 
دروس مشترک کنکور IT امسال در مجموع از پارسال ساده تر نبود. (گسسته و شبکه رو در نظر بگیرید)
بعلاوه اینکه سیستم عامل هم به هیچ وجه از پارسال ساده تر نبود.
مدیریت هم در حد پارسال بود و ساده تر نبود.
فقط دو درس هوش مصنوعی و پایگاه داده ها هستند که از پارسال ساده تر بودند و جالب اینجاست که میانگین هوش مصنوعی کشور ( بر اساس آزمون های پارسه ) حدوداً 15 % و پایگاه داده ها هم حدود 25% ممکنه باشه . خیلی ها گفتند که این دو درس ساده بودند ولی تا حالاهیچ کس نگفته که این دو درس رو 100% یا بالای 80% زده. پس خیلی هم ساده نبوده و نهایتاً نسبت به پارسال میانگین کشور ممکنه 10% بالاتر بیاد. ضمن اینکه سوالات ظاهراً آسون، فریبنده هستند و احتمال خطا و نمره منفی در یک کنکور ظاهراً آسون خیلی بیشتر از یک کنکور سخته چون معمولاً در کنکور سخت سوال رو سفید رها می کنیم. 
در کل وقت کنکور هم با سوالات هماهنگ نبود. 
در نهایت اینکه کنکور آسون به ضرر اونهاییه که خیلی درس خوندند. چون یه عده با آمادگی کم آرامش و بی خیالی تمام و خوش شانسی میان و جای رتبه های متوسط رو می گیرند. در حالی که شاید اونی که خیلی خونده صرفاً به خاطر استرس و جو کنکور به یه رتبه متوسط  برسه. 
پس، درسته که این همه تخمین رتبه زیر 20 از طرف سیستم مهستان غیر واقعی به نظر میاد ولی فکر نمی کنم، تراز کنکور امسال و پارسال زیاد متفاوت باشه. با توجه به اینکه سیستم مهستان، طبق گفته مسئولین موسسه  فاضل در شیراز، از اطلاعات افراد عضو شده هم داره استفاده می کنه و شاید به خاطر همینه که رتبه ها با گذشت زمان دارن تغییر می کنند. 
به هر حال تا زمان اعلام نتایج زمان زیادی باقی نمونده به زودی ادعاهای این سیستم تخمین رتبه هم تایید یا تکذیب می شه.
خوبه اگر دوستان درباره ی نظرات من، عقیدشون رو بیان کنند. 
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه اعضای محترم جامعه برنامه نویس.

----------


## meryjooni

بجه ها من دانشجو ترم 4 IT  هستم . خیلی نگران ارشد هستم . معدلم تا اینجا 16 بوده . ولی مطئنم با معدل بالای 17 کارشناسیو تموم میکنم ! اینو مطمونم ! 
 نگرانم در مورد کنکور ارشد. شماها همه درصداتون بالاست. یعنی امیدی هست من از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی بتونم ارشد قبول شم ؟
من دانشگاه علوم و فنون مازندران بابل میخونم. با رتبه 4000 منطقه 3 اینجا قبول شدم. 
کمک میخوام :( چه جوری شدوع کنم ؟ از کجا شروع کنم ؟ :(

----------


## imantexas

آوره. منم مشکلم دقیقا همینه! نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم.
اگه میشه یه دید کلی از اینکه به طور متوسط چه قدر زمان نیاز هست تا از 0 شروع کرد و با حد اقل چه درصدهایی میشه کجاها قبول شد بذارین.

----------


## sahar

> من از جمله کسانی هستم که عقیده دارم کنکور IT امسال خیلی از پارسال ساده تر بوده و سیستم تخمین رتبه مهستان بسیار بسیار خوش بین و غیر قابل اعتماده.  ولی وقتی سوالات رو مقایسه می کنم به این نتیجه می رسم که:
> زبان کنکور امسال از کنکور پارسال سخت تر بوده ( زبان انگیسی ام  بد نیست و با اطمینان دارم اینو می گم. Vocab امسال سخت تر و اغلب سوالات متن ها از نوع Restatement بودند و این تیپ سوالات معمولاً درصد خطا رو بالا می برند). 
> دروس مشترک کنکور IT امسال در مجموع از پارسال ساده تر نبود. (گسسته و شبکه رو در نظر بگیرید)
> بعلاوه اینکه سیستم عامل هم به هیچ وجه از پارسال ساده تر نبود.
> مدیریت هم در حد پارسال بود و ساده تر نبود.
> فقط دو درس هوش مصنوعی و پایگاه داده ها هستند که از پارسال ساده تر بودند و جالب اینجاست که میانگین هوش مصنوعی کشور ( بر اساس آزمون های پارسه ) حدوداً 15 % و پایگاه داده ها هم حدود 25% ممکنه باشه . خیلی ها گفتند که این دو درس ساده بودند ولی تا حالاهیچ کس نگفته که این دو درس رو 100% یا بالای 80% زده. پس خیلی هم ساده نبوده و نهایتاً نسبت به پارسال میانگین کشور ممکنه 10% بالاتر بیاد. ضمن اینکه سوالات ظاهراً آسون، فریبنده هستند و احتمال خطا و نمره منفی در یک کنکور ظاهراً آسون خیلی بیشتر از یک کنکور سخته چون معمولاً در کنکور سخت سوال رو سفید رها می کنیم. 
> در کل وقت کنکور هم با سوالات هماهنگ نبود. 
> در نهایت اینکه کنکور آسون به ضرر اونهاییه که خیلی درس خوندند. چون یه عده با آمادگی کم آرامش و بی خیالی تمام و خوش شانسی میان و جای رتبه های متوسط رو می گیرند. در حالی که شاید اونی که خیلی خونده صرفاً به خاطر استرس و جو کنکور به یه رتبه متوسط  برسه. 
> پس، درسته که این همه تخمین رتبه زیر 20 از طرف سیستم مهستان غیر واقعی به نظر میاد ولی فکر نمی کنم، تراز کنکور امسال و پارسال زیاد متفاوت باشه. با توجه به اینکه سیستم مهستان، طبق گفته مسئولین موسسه  فاضل در شیراز، از اطلاعات افراد عضو شده هم داره استفاده می کنه و شاید به خاطر همینه که رتبه ها با گذشت زمان دارن تغییر می کنند. 
> ...


دقیقا با حرفات موافقم درضمن به نظرم هوش از پارسال آسونتر نبود و با اینکه ساده به نظر می رسید ولی واقعا نکته ای بود اما چون حل کردنی نداشت این به ذهن می رسید که آسونه و خیلی ها می گفتند همرو زدند در صورتی که وقتی جوابا اومد هنوزم من ندیدم کسی بالای 66 زده باشه بهر حال آسون نبود بغیر از پایگاه داده البته معماری هم از پارسال سخت تر بود

----------


## meryjooni

> آوره. منم مشکلم دقیقا همینه! نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم.
> اگه میشه یه دید کلی از اینکه به طور متوسط چه قدر زمان نیاز هست تا از 0 شروع کرد و با حد اقل چه درصدهایی میشه کجاها قبول شد بذارین.


 :تشویق: 
چرا تقلید میکنی ؟! هم آواتار ت هم پستت >:P


دوستان حرفی ندارین ؟:(

----------


## kiani_behzad

ظاهرا مهستان با من رفیق شد!
رتبمو زده 110.
در ضمن با اون دوستمون که میگن کنکور IT امسال آسون نبود موافقم در مجموع زیاد با پارسال فرق نمیکنه وقتی خوب دقت میکنی.
به هر حال امیدوارم همه موفق باشن.
به امید قبولیه همه که اینجا تو همین تایپیک بگن کجاها قبول شدن و شیرینی بدن.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> آوره. منم مشکلم دقیقا همینه! نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم.
> اگه میشه یه دید کلی از اینکه به طور متوسط چه قدر زمان نیاز هست تا از 0 شروع کرد و با حد اقل چه درصدهایی میشه کجاها قبول شد بذارین.


 دوست عزیر در مورد اینکه چه جوری بخونی و چه جوری شروع کنی تایپیک مربوطه قبلا ایجاد شده. بهتره جست و جو کنی.
اما اگه بخوام کلی بهت بگم اگه بخوایی از صفر شروع کنی و یه جای خوب یعنی تهران قبول بشی باید از اول تابستون شروع کنی. اما اگه کمی پیش زمینه داری و درسا رو تا حدودی میفهمی از اول مهر هم شروع کنی کافیه.
البته اگه دانشجو هستی و باید دانشگاه هم بری از تابستون شروع کنی بهتره چون کلاسای دانشگاه وقتتو میگیره.
به هر حال نمیشه یه چیز کلی رو برای همه گفت چون هر کسی ویژگی های مختلفی داره.

----------


## meryjooni

شما خودت با این درصداا چه جوری بودی ؟ طول ترم چه قدر میخوندی؟ چه قدر خارج از کلاس میخوندی ؟
دانشگاه و استادا هم تاثیر دارن دیگه ؟ من که غیر انتفاعی دارم میخونم ... :( امیدی هست ؟

----------


## bersisa

بابا يكي بيدا نمي شه جواب من رو بده! اصفهان ارشد آي تي داره يا نه؟
بعدشم در جو اب اونايي كه مي كن كنكور امسال از ساك قبل آسونتر نبود با كمال احترام عرض مي كنم من سال قبل هم شركت كرده بودم ولي شوكي كه سال قبل با ديدن سوالا بهم وارد شد با امسال قابل مقايسه نبود. به طور كلي سوالاي درس ساختمان داده ها و طراحي با سالهاي قبل فرق داشت و متفاوت بود. اما امسال نه. امسال سيستم عامل هم بيشترش  بين سوالاي سالهاي قبل مشابه داشت. (مجموعه سوالات آي تي و مجموعه سوالات نرم افزار) هوش هم همين طور. 
فقط زبان و شبكه سخت تر بود. در كل خيلي راحت تر از سال قبل بود. فكر ميكنم جواب ها كه بياد 40 يا 30  نفر اول خيلي درضداشي بالا باشه.

----------


## saeed1727

> سلام! میشه از دوستان خواهش کنم درصداشونو با توجه به کلید فعلی سازمان سنجش قرار بدن تا هر کس بدونه نسبت به بقیه در چه سطحیه! تاکید می کنم با توجه به کلید فعلی سازمان سنجش چون من هم اگر کلیدا عوض بشه ممکنه که درصدام خیلی بالا یا پایین بشه! اول خودم شروع می کنم: مشترک: 42, پایگاه 100, هوش 53, سیستم عامل 37.5 و بقیه سفید
> در پاسخ اون دوستمون که راجع به سوالای شبکه پرسیده بود باید بگم به نظر من سطح سوالات شبکه متوسط بود. هم سوالات آسون داشت و هم سوال نسبتا سخت. البته سوال اولش هم که دیگه لازم به گفتن نیست که خیلی مسخره بود چون کپی دو سال پیش بود. کلا میشه گفت متوسط رو به آسون بود!



مال من: 

زبان: 15
مشترک 40
پایگاه 100
هوش 70
مدیریت 25
سیستم عامل 0
معماری 0
-----------------------
مال دوستم:

زبان 0
مشترک 25
مدیریت 25
پایکاه 100
هوش 67
سیستم عامل 0
معماری 0
-----------------

لطفا  تغریبا  بگید  رتبه ها چند میشه  و آیا  احتمال  قبولی  هست؟ 

ممنون

----------


## el.karimi.se

سلام دوستان
می خواستم بپرسم کسی میدونه کی نتایج میاد آخه گفته بودن نتایج تو اردیبهشت اعلام میشه ولی هنوز تو سایت سنجش خبری از اعلام نتایج نیست.من که خیلی اضطراب دارم  :افسرده: شما چی؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

نتایج نیمه دوم اردیبهشت میاد.

----------


## leilast

دوستان لطف کنید بعد از اعلام نتیجه هم رتبه هاتونو بزنید تا امثال من که سال دیگه می خوان کنکور بدن استفاده کنن
مرسی

----------


## el.karimi.se

سلام دوستان
اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش: نتایج 31 اردیبهشت اعلام می شود.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> بابا يكي بيدا نمي شه جواب من رو بده! اصفهان ارشد آي تي داره يا نه؟
> .


 نه نداره امسال هم بعید میدونم بیاره.

----------


## parsa_programmer

گسسته گريمالدي آيا حل المسائل داره؟

----------


## MoAm36866513

دوستان سخت بود یا آسون دیگه تموم شده اونهایی که قبول میشن که مبارکه اونهایی هم که نه ان شاءالله سال بعدی

----------


## parsa_programmer

آقا كسي ميدونه گسسته گريمالدي حل المسائل داره يا نه؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> آقا كسي ميدونه گسسته گريمالدي حل المسائل داره يا نه؟


 این پست شما هیچ ربطی به این تایپیک نداره. لطفا جای مناسب سوالتون رو مطرح کنید.
اما بد نیست بگم که در همین تالار اگه سرچ کنید پاسخ سوالتون رو خواهید دید.

----------


## bersisa

> نه نداره امسال هم بعید میدونم بیاره.


خیلی ممنون

----------


## peroool

درصدای من 
زبان 20 
مشترک 27 
پایگاه 100
سیستم عامل 33
مدیریت 25
هوش 57 
رتبه 196  و 345  احتمالا مجازی دربیام

----------


## saeed1727

بچه ها  من  واقعا  موندم!!!  با این درصدا شدم  818!!!!

زبان 0

تخصصی 25

مدیریت  25

پایگاه  78

هوش 68

سیستم عامل  -19


معدل 16



رتبه  818



بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدید  به نظر شما  این  -19   باعث شده رتبم خراب بشه؟  خواهشا جواب بدید.  و از همه میخوام رتبه هاشون رو اینجا درج کنید

----------


## kiani_behzad

من با این درصدا شدم 314 تجارت 363 شبکه!
مشترک 26
پایگاه داده 100
هوش 50
سیستم عامل 52
زبان و معماری و مدیریت سفید
معدل موثر:46/15

----------


## kiani_behzad

به نظر شما با این رتبه ها امیدی به قبولی هست؟؟

----------


## leilast

دلیل اینکه امسال افراد مجاز نسبت به پارسال دوبرابر شدن چیه؟یعنی واقعا ظرفیتا دو برابر شده؟!!

----------


## el.karimi.se

سلام دوستان
درصدای من :
زبان تخصصی 4.44
مشترک 34.23
مدیریت سفید
پایگاه 61.11
هوش 58.33
سیستم 57.14
معماری 37.50
رتبه:گرایش 1و4 = 240 گرایش 2و3=159

----------


## farnoosh_r

درصداي دوست من :
زبان 9
مشترك 48
مديريت 16
سيستم عامل 14
هوش 34
پايگاه 77
معماري 18
تجارت 178
شبكه 250

مگه مي شه؟؟؟؟
من پارسال با همين درصدا شدم 40!!!

درصداي پارسال من:(88)
زبان 16
مشترك 44
مديريت 16
سيستم عامل 33
هوش 54
پايگاه 26
معماري 33
تجارت 40
شبكه 40

----------


## kiani_behzad

خوب پارسال 40 آوردی باید میرفتی!!
امسال ظاهرا آسون بوده همه ترکوندن.

----------


## faranak777

فرنوش جان بله که می شه
وقتی کنکور انقدر آسون باشه یک تست می تونه 100 تا آدمو عقب بندازه
در صدای امسال من همش به جز سیستم عامل که 10% زدم و معماری سفید اما مدیریت 40 بقیش همش از درصدای پارسال شما بالاتر بوده و رتبم ده برابر شما شده مسخرس نه؟؟؟
خدایا شانس هم بد چیزی نیست چرا همین امسال کنکور باید انقدر آسون می شد
:((((

----------


## faranak777

بچه ها خواهشن اگر کسی هست رتبه 2 رقمی یا 1 رقمی آورده درصداش رو اینجا بزنه اطفاً

----------


## shafagh_82

درصدای من: مشترک 38.84 پایگاه 100, هوش 37.5و سیستم عامل 43 و بقیه سفید
در 1و4 شدم 214 و 2و3 258 شدم. بچه ها من درصد هوشم خیلی کمتر از چیزیه که فکر می کردم کسی به درصداش معترض نیست؟
نمیدونید امسال ظرفیتها رو بالا می برن یا نه؟ 
ممنون

----------


## farnoosh_r

آخه کنکور آسون نبوده! کنکور it هیچوقت آسون نیست. مشکل اینه که سازمان سنجش غلط غلوط واسه خودش کلید داده و با همونا صحیح کرده. تازه تعداد شرکت کننده ها اینقدر زیاده مثل کنکور سراسری شده.حدود 15000 تا داوطلب بوده! همش 200 نفر می خواد(البته به دفتر چه پارسال)
با این تعداد کنکور میشه مثل کنکور سراسری با 11 درصد رتبه عوض می شه. رتبه دوستم شده 178 درصداش 15 درصد مشترک فرق داره با رتبه 2، 50 درصد تو درصدای دیگه.همین یه کم تفاوت 170 نفر آورده وسط. یعنی تقریبا به خاطر 9 تا تست فرق شده 170. اینم درصدای رتبه 2:

زبان 0
مشترک 65
مدیریت 0
پایگاه داده 55
هوش 66
سیستم عامل 80
معماری 54
---------------------
رتبه 1و4 -> 2


توروخدا ببینین چقدر تفاوت کمه!!!
رتبه 2و3 -> 2

----------


## farnoosh_r

آخه این چه وضعیه!! با یه تست سرنوشت آدم اینقدر تغییر می کنه! اینم انصافه!!

----------


## farnoosh_r

حالا سال دیگه آقایون می بینن درخواست این رشته زیاده ظرفیتارو می کنن 10 برابر. فقط کسایی که امسال کنکور دادن بدبخت شدن.به نظرتون 180 شبانه مالک اشتر رو میاره؟

----------


## bersisa

> درصدای من: مشترک 38.84 پایگاه 100, هوش 37.5و سیستم عامل 43 و بقیه سفید
> در 1و4 شدم 214 و 2و3 258 شدم. بچه ها من درصد هوشم خیلی کمتر از چیزیه که فکر می کردم کسی به درصداش معترض نیست؟
> نمیدونید امسال ظرفیتها رو بالا می برن یا نه؟ 
> ممنون


من هم همین مشکل رو دارم درصدای من اصلا اونی که با کلید قبلی اومده بود نیست. با اینکه من مطمئنم ولی بعضی بالاتر رفته و متاسفانه تخصصیم نصف شده. برای اعتراض چه کار باید کرد؟

----------


## el.karimi.se

> درصدای من: مشترک 38.84 پایگاه 100, هوش 37.5و سیستم عامل 43 و بقیه سفید
> در 1و4 شدم 214 و 2و3 258 شدم. بچه ها من درصد هوشم خیلی کمتر از چیزیه که فکر می کردم کسی به درصداش معترض نیست؟
> نمیدونید امسال ظرفیتها رو بالا می برن یا نه؟ 
> ممنون


 آره منم فکر میکردم در صد هوشم بیشتر میشه.

----------


## farnoosh_r

برید تو سایت سنجش سیستم پاسخگویی به سوالات ثبت نام کنید اعتراض کنید.خودش جای اعتراض داره.ولی کیه که دوباره صحیح کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! من دو سال پیش هم که شرکت کرده بودم درصد هوشم رو زده بود5.55 در حالی که 8 تا سوال رو هر جوری که حساب کنید نمیشه این درصد اعتراض هم زدم فایده نداشت. جالبه که چند تا از دوستام یکی با رتبه 200 و اون یکی با رتبه 50 هر دو درصد هوششون مثل من 5.55 بود! معلوم نیست این درصدا رو از کجا در می آرن! کسی رو می شناسید که به درصداش تو سالهای گذشته اعتراض زده باشه و جواب هم گرفته باشه؟ اگر به خود سازمان مراجعه کنیم فایده ای داره یا نه؟
ممنون

----------


## faranak777

> سلام! من دو سال پیش هم که شرکت کرده بودم درصد هوشم رو زده بود5.55 در حالی که 8 تا سوال رو هر جوری که حساب کنید نمیشه این درصد اعتراض هم زدم فایده نداشت. جالبه که چند تا از دوستام یکی با رتبه 200 و اون یکی با رتبه 50 هر دو درصد هوششون مثل من 5.55 بود! معلوم نیست این درصدا رو از کجا در می آرن! کسی رو می شناسید که به درصداش تو سالهای گذشته اعتراض زده باشه و جواب هم گرفته باشه؟ اگر به خود سازمان مراجعه کنیم فایده ای داره یا نه؟
> ممنون



استادم می گفت که یه بنده خودایی پارسال با زوره پارتی توی سازمان سنجش برگش رو هم کشید بیرون اما نتیجه نگرفت در کل گفت که فایده نداره و خودتون رو خسته نکنید حالا دیگه نمی دونم
به شخصه معتقدم اعتراض به جایی نمی رسه تو این مملکت مافیا بی داد می کنه! چیمون درسته که شازمان سنجشمون باشه؟بالاخره همه چیمون باید به هم بیاد دیگه

----------


## shafagh_82

شما کدوم دانشگاه درس می خونید؟ استادتون چقدر معروفه حرفش خیلی سنده یا نه؟ آخه یکی از دوستام میگه یکی رو می شناخت که یه درسی رو نزده بود براش منفی وارد کرده بودن بعد اعتراض زد براش درست کردن رتبش بهتر شد. قضیه برای چند سال پیشه اونم در رشته علوم کامپیوتر!

----------


## saeed1727

> من با این درصدا شدم 314 تجارت 363 شبکه!
> مشترک 26
> پایگاه داده 100
> هوش 50
> سیستم عامل 52
> زبان و معماری و مدیریت سفید
> معدل موثر:46/15



متاسفانه شما به خواطر اینکه مدیریت  نزدی  بین  دو گرایش معلق شدی

----------


## saeed1727

شا بشینید نگاه کنید  خدایی این درصدا میشه 818؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تخصصی 25
مدیریت 25
پایگاه 78
هوش 68
سیستم عامل  -18
معدل موثر   16
باقیش هم سفید

خداوکیلی تو  1  و 4   میشه  818؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   وای خدا به کی بگم!!!!!!

----------


## el.karimi.se

سلام دوستان 
میخواستم بدونم رتبه اول کارشناسی چه قدر تو قبولی تاثیر داره؟شرط معدل هم داره؟

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! خیلی تاثیر داره یکی رو می شناسم رتبه دویست آی تی بود با سهمیه شاگرد اولی امنیت شریف قبول شد! :کف کرده!: 
بچه ها شما رفتید به درصداتون مخصوصا هوش مصنوعی (که چند نفر گفتند معترضند) اعتراض کنید؟ اگه یه جوری بشه به دکتر قدسی یا استادای صاحب نام تو رشتمون اعتراضمون رو برسونیم می تونند کاری  کنند؟ انگار اینا با یه کلیدی بدتر از کلید قبلی رتبه ها رو دادن بیرون! من با اون کلیدا درصدم میشد 53 و اگر اشتباه سوال دوم هوش تصحیح میشد 70! الان شده 37.5! :عصبانی:

----------


## bersisa

> سلام! خیلی تاثیر داره یکی رو می شناسم رتبه دویست آی تی بود با سهمیه شاگرد اولی امنیت شریف قبول شد!
> بچه ها شما رفتید به درصداتون مخصوصا هوش مصنوعی (که چند نفر گفتند معترضند) اعتراض کنید؟ اگه یه جوری بشه به دکتر قدسی یا استادای صاحب نام تو رشتمون اعتراضمون رو برسونیم می تونند کاری  کنند؟ انگار اینا با یه کلیدی بدتر از کلید قبلی رتبه ها رو دادن بیرون! من با اون کلیدا درصدم میشد 53 و اگر اشتباه سوال دوم هوش تصحیح میشد 70! الان شده 37.5!


من هم دقیقا مثل شما با کلید قبلی در صد هوش شد 54 ولی حالا 37 شده تازه مشترکهام هم هرجوری حساب میکنم در بترین حالت بالاتر میشه
وای آخه این چه وضعیه!!!!!


بعدشم میگن سال دیگه سهمیه متاهل ها میاد. درسته یا نه؟
ظرفیت این رشته رو هم  میگن می خوان زیاد کنن. درسته یا نه؟

----------


## el.karimi.se

> سلام! خیلی تاثیر داره یکی رو می شناسم رتبه دویست آی تی بود با سهمیه شاگرد اولی امنیت شریف قبول شد!


واقعا!!!!!!!!!! آخه تو دفترچه کنکورکه نوشته فقط یه ظرفیت علاوه بر ظرفیت مازاد به فارغ التحصیلان رتبه اول تخصیص داده می شود.
راستی kiani_behzad شما به درصد هوشتون اعتراض ندارین آخه تو تاپیک اول دیدم نوشته بودین به همه سوالات هوش جواب دادین ولی درصد هوشتون شده 50  :متفکر:

----------


## kiani_behzad

> واقعا!!!!!!!!!! آخه تو دفترچه کنکورکه نوشته فقط یه ظرفیت علاوه بر ظرفیت مازاد به فارغ التحصیلان رتبه اول تخصیص داده می شود.
> راستی kiani_behzad شما به درصد هوشتون اعتراض ندارین آخه تو تاپیک اول دیدم نوشته بودین به همه سوالات هوش جواب دادین ولی درصد هوشتون شده 50


 من 5 تا درست زدم سه تا غلط که دقیقا میشه 50 درصد پس ظاهرا درسته.
فقط مشترکام خیلی پایینه که اونم به خاطر کلید اشتباه بعضی از سوالات هست.
به هر حال دیگه کنکور تموم شد بهش فکر نکنین چون اعتراض تو این مرحله فایده نداره.
من که میخوام واسه سال بعد آماده بشم. و اگه خدا بخواد تک رقمی میارم چون الآن میدونم تازه چجوری باید خوند و با تست های اشتباه چه کار کرد!!!

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام دوستان 
> میخواستم بدونم رتبه اول کارشناسی چه قدر تو قبولی تاثیر داره؟شرط معدل هم داره؟


 خیلی تاثیر داره. حتی با رتبه 300 یا 400 هم میتونی بهترین دانشگاههای تهران قبول بشی اگه این سهمیه رو داشته باشی.
من دوستم پارسال سیصد و خورده ای آورد.تجارت روزانه امیرکبیر قبول شد چون شاگرد اول بود!

----------


## shafagh_82

کسی به دفترجه دسترسی پیدا کرده؟ اوضاع ظرفیت آی تی چطوره؟ قرار بوده امروز رو سایت بیاد من که هنوز چیزی ندیدم! خواهشا زودتر یکی جواب بده مارو از نگرانی دربیاره! :افسرده: 
ممنون

----------


## farzad1389

دوست عزیز ظرفیت ارشد امسال(89) نسبت به پارسال(88) تغییری نکرده عجیبه میگن 20   درصد اضافه شده؟؟؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## farzad1389

دوستان عزیز نحوه محاسبه رتبه ها در هر درس بوده و با استفاده از میزان سطح پاسخگویی کل داوطلبین می باشد یعنی مثلا اگر متوسط تعداد پاسخ به سوالات درس ریاضی 1 عدد باشد و فردی به 3 سوال پاسخ دهد میزان انحنای منحنی تراز 50درصد بیشتر از سطح متوسط می شود که این باعث بالا رفتن درصد پاسخ به سوال درس ریاضی می شود در نتیجه در مجموع ضرایب دارای تاثیر در کل می گردد 
برعکس اگر درسی مثل مثلا الگوریتم دارای ضریب 4 باشد و سطح متوسط 3 باشد و کسی به 4 عدد پاسخ دهد ضریب انحنا نسبت به حالت اول دارای شیب کمتری است لذا در مجموع نمره تاثیر کمتری دارد 
نتجه اینکه تعداد پاسخ درست و غلط ربطی به درصد تستهای زده شده و زده نشده ندارد بلکه سطح تراز عمومی معیار است 
اینارو گفتم دوستان با نحوه محاسبه سازمان سنجش اشنا بشن بی خودی خودشون رو ضایع نکن پاشن برن سازمان چون من یکبار تو کنکور سراسری چوبش رو خوردم و ضایع شدم  :بامزه:

----------


## shafagh_82

> دوست عزیز ظرفیت ارشد امسال(89) نسبت به پارسال(88) تغییری نکرده عجیبه میگن 20 درصد اضافه شده؟؟؟؟؟؟


مطمینید؟ از روی دفترچه دیدید؟ پس برای چی ظرفیت مجازها سه برابر شده؟ از 1000 به 3000! :متفکر: 



> دوستان عزیز نحوه محاسبه رتبه ها در هر درس بوده و با استفاده از میزان سطح پاسخگویی کل داوطلبین می باشد یعنی مثلا اگر متوسط تعداد پاسخ به سوالات درس ریاضی 1 عدد باشد و فردی به 3 سوال پاسخ دهد میزان انحنای منحنی تراز 50درصد بیشتر از سطح متوسط می شود که این باعث بالا رفتن درصد پاسخ به سوال درس ریاضی می شود در نتیجه در مجموع ضرایب دارای تاثیر در کل می گردد 
> برعکس اگر درسی مثل مثلا الگوریتم دارای ضریب 4 باشد و سطح متوسط 3 باشد و کسی به 4 عدد پاسخ دهد ضریب انحنا نسبت به حالت اول دارای شیب کمتری است لذا در مجموع نمره تاثیر کمتری دارد 
> نتجه اینکه تعداد پاسخ درست و غلط ربطی به درصد تستهای زده شده و زده نشده ندارد بلکه سطح تراز عمومی معیار است 
> اینارو گفتم دوستان با نحوه محاسبه سازمان سنجش اشنا بشن بی خودی خودشون رو ضایع نکن پاشن برن سازمان چون من یکبار تو کنکور سراسری چوبش رو خوردم و ضایع شدم


میشه یه کم واضح تر توضیح بدید؟ من یه کم متوجه نشدم! :گیج:  یعنی اگه ما از سطح متوسط بالاتر زده باشیم درصدمون بالاتر از چیزی می آد که زدیم و اگر از سطح متوسط کمتر زده باشیم درصدمون کمتر می آد؟ پس چرا من بعضی درصدام حتی تا صدم درصدش هم مثل همون چیزیه که خودم حساب کردم ولی یهو هوش اینطوری میشه؟ گفتم که من دو سال پیش هم شرکت کرده بودم سر درصد هوشم همین بلا اومده بود و یکی از بچه ها که رتبش 50 بود درصد هوشش مثل من اومده بود! توضیح کامل رو در چند پست قبل نوشتم!

----------


## farzad1389

خب در خصوص مهندسی کامپیوتر و علوم من یک یادداشتی رو تو تاپیک زیر گذاشتم که می تونی بخونی https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=222895
در خصوص آی تی راستش چون من خودم شرکت نکردم حوصله نکردم در بیارم
بعدا بهت می گم آی تی چه بلایی سرش اومده

در مورد نحوه پذیرش من کلی گویی کردم چون توضیحش خیلی زمان می بره ولی خب یه توضیح دیگه هم می دم امیدوارم بدردت بخوره
ببین من منظورم سطح دشواری سوالات بود هر درسی با توجه به پاسخنامه ها یک سطح دشواری داره و نسبت به سطح دشواری سوالات ترازها رو نمودار می ره از رو شیب نمودار هستش که مشخص می شه رتبه داوطلب چنده!! 
این یک مطلب کاملا تخصصیه که کمتر داوطلبان می دونن ، مثلا اگر شما درس ریاضی رو حذف کنید (که اغلب هم همه نمی زنن) سطح دشواری درس می ره بالا لذا درصدهای میزان داوطلبینی که به تستهای ریاضی پاسخ می دن از حد نرمال میاد پایین تر و درس جزو دروس سخت محسوب میشه لذا هر تست اون امتیاز بیشتری نسبت به دروس دریگه می گیره واسه همینه که اونایی که جواب تستهای دروس سخت رو بیشتر می دن رتبه هاشون بهتره!!! 
در هوش که شما گفتین احتمالا سوالاتش آسون بوده واسه همین نرمال استانداردش بالا بوده البته این موردی که گفتی باید به حالت کلی سنجیده بشه تا بهت بگم 

*واسم دعا کن امسال قبول شم واقعا حوصله درس خوندن واسه ارشد سال دیگه رو ندارم*

----------


## shafagh_82

ممنون! تقریبا یه چیزایی متوجه شدم! فکر کنم اینجوری میشه که چون بچه ها معمولا کمتر هوش میزنن به خاطر همین درصد ما اومده پایین! اما در واقع تاثیرش توی رتبمون بیشتره! (خودم هم نفهمیدم چی گفتم! :گیج: ) 
باشه حتما واست دعا میکنم!
شما این اطلاعات ظرفیتها رو از کجا آورید؟ من که هنوز به دفترجه دسترسی پیدا نکردم! خب بگید از کجا آوردید خودمون در می آریم!

----------


## farzad1389

> ممنون! تقریبا یه چیزایی متوجه شدم! باشه حتما واست دعا میکنم!
> شما این اطلاعات ظرفیتها رو از کجا آورید؟ من که هنوز به دفترجه دسترسی پیدا نکردم! خب بگید از کجا آوردید خودمون در می آریم!


من از پست دفترچه 89 رو گرفتم همین امروز صبح ساعت 8 صبح رفتم و گرفتم
دفترچه سال 88 تو آدرس زیره
http://www2.sanjesh.org/Daftarche/ar...88/jadval2.pdf

----------


## shafagh_82

مرسی 89 رو میخواستم! ظرفیت امسال برام مهمه!

----------


## faranak777

دوست عزیز ایشون استاد به نامی در رشته صنایع هستند و علم و صنعت درس میدن

دوستان کسی هست اینجا رتبه زیر 50 داشته باشه؟؟؟؟؟ یا کسی رو بشناسه که رتبش زیر 50 هست؟ اگر هست لطفاً ایمیل ایشون رو به من بدید من یک سوال خیلی مهم دارم خواهشاً اگر کسی هست بگه!
plzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## peroool

ظرفیت امسال IT اینجوریه :
(روزانه و شبانه )
1: 43 
1: 12  
2 :20
3: 24   
4: 63
مجموع  :  162 
مجموع سال گذشته : 151
کی می دونه سال گذشته توی 1و4 تا رتبه چند قبولی داشته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! یه سری به وبلاگ konkorearshad.blogfa.com بزنید اونجا در بخش نظرات هم آدرس یه فایل Pdf رو گذاشتن که لیستی از قبولیهای سالهای قبل با رتبه هاشون هست و هم فکر میکنم ایمیل یه نفر با نام مستعار ss که رتبش زیر 20 هست رو میتونی اونجا پیدا کنی!خواهشا دعا کنید ما هم قبول شیم

----------


## farnoosh_r

ظرفیت ها رو دیدین؟؟؟؟؟
جای اینکه زیاد کنن کم هم کردن! شبکه فقط 10 نفر تهران می گیره!! شریف کلا حذف کرده شبکه اش رو! تجارتم همش مجازیه.100 نفر مجازی!!!!!! آخه مجازی ارزش داره که آدم بره فوق بخونه!! نه کار بهت می دن! نه می تونی بری خارج باهاش.به چه درد می خوره؟؟

با رتبه 170 هیچ جا قبول نمی شم!! باید بمونم سال دیگه

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! به نظر شما اولویت دانشگاههای مالک اشتر و شاهد و قم به ترتیب چطور هست؟ همچنین بین دانشگاههای ارومیه و تبریز و کرمان؟ راجع به دانشگاه مالک اشتر چی می دونید؟ مدرکش چقدر معتبره؟ اگه کسی بخواد بعدا تدریس کنه مدرک مالک اشتر فرقی با بقیه دانشگاهها نداره؟ راستی شبانه رو میشه زد ولی بعد نرفت دیگه! درسته؟ ممنون

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! خواهش می کنم این چند روز باقیمانده تا زمان انتخاب رشته رو با همدیگه همکاری کنیم که بتونیم انتخاب رشته خوبی داشته باشیم! تو همین تاپیک هم بحث رو ادامه بدید فکر کنم مرتبط هم هست! خواهشا همکاری کنید ممنون

----------


## emylia

سلام.
من امسال با وجود اینکه فارغ التحصیل نشده بودم ، خوندم و کنکور دادم.اما انتظار بهتر از این از خودم داشتم.شدم 926.
حالا هم نمی دونم اگه ریسک کنم و 1 سال دیگه بشینم و بخونم ، می تونم اونقدر بهتر از این رتبه بشم ،که روزانه یا شبانه قبول شم یا نه؟!
پارسال با 800 مجازی نور طوبی آوردن ، احتمالن امسال هم من بتونم بیارم اما اعتبار مجازی چطوره؟اگه مجازی شیراز قبول شم چطور؟!
لطفا اگه کسی می تونه منو کمک کنه...

----------


## shafagh_82

به نظر من شما که سال اولی رتبت خوب بوده و میتونی به سال بعد فکر کنی! یکی از استادهای ما میگفت اگر پولش براتون مهم نیست مجازی خوبه و ارزش رفتن رو تقریبا داره! ولی به نظر من سال بعد رو خوب بخون و دوباره شرکت کن!

----------


## emylia

یکی همین جا گفته بود که 170 شده و نمی توانه دولتی بزنه.احتمالش هست که من هم یه سال دیگه بخونم ،اما  رتبم دو رقمی نشه ،نه؟!
نمی دونین که با یه سال خوندن چقدر رتبه عوض می شه؟

----------


## shafagh_82

خب این دیگه بستگی به تلاش و برنامه ریزی خودت داره! به نظر من اگر شرایط خاصی نداری و میتونی بخونی یه بار دیگه با برنامه ریزی تلاش کن سعی کن منابع خوب رو پیدا کنی و بخونی انشالله موفق میشی! توی وبلاگ konkorearshad.blogfa.con و در بخشی که بچه ها کارنامشون رو گذاشتن در بخش نظرات وبلاگ یه نفر با نام مستعار ss که رتبشم خوب شده منابعی که خونده رو اعلام کرده که به نظرم منابع خوبی بود میتونی از اونها استفاده کنی! انشاالله موفق باشی! برای ما هم دعا کن!

----------


## farnoosh_r

دوستان عزیز من یکبار در مورد مالک اشتر نوشته بودم بازهم می نویسم. یکی از دوستان من تو مالک اشتر درس می خونه.میگه دانشگاش خیلی خوبه و خیلی بهش می رسن. امکانات فوق العاده خوبی داره. در ضمن استاداش هم اصلا اون طور که می گن نیستند بلکه خیلی روشن فکر و باحالن.
یک استادم هم تو وزارت علوم هست که می گه مالک اشتریا کار دولتی شون تو ایران جوره و حقوق خیلی بالا هم بهشون می دن.البته کار دولتی فکر نکنین مثلا تو سژاه و اینا. کار دولتی در زمینه امنیت بیشتر تو بانک های دولتی و وزارت علوم هست.
در ضمن کسایی رو هم می شناسم که از مالک اشتر بورس گرفتن و رفتن. 
بنابراین کسایی که تو گرایش شبکه شرکت کردن به نظر من جای براشون خوبه که برن مالک اشتر.یعنی اینقدر تصور بد از مالک اشتر نداشته باشین.
ولی خوب این مسئله باز هم سر جاش هست که پارسال با رتبه 100 می رفت مالک اشتر و امسال با رتبه زیر 40.

----------


## farnoosh_r

به نظر من سال بعد کنکور بهتر می شه.امسال اوضاع خیلی خراب بوده. پارسال شرکت کننده ها یک چهارم امسال بودن و با درصدای خیلی پایین قبول شدند. امسال همه اومدن it دادن و شرکت کننده ها زیاد شدند اینه که با 5 درصد تفاوت 60 تا رتبه تغییر کرده. عوضش نرم افزار و سخت افزار شرکت کننده اش کم شده و خوش به حالشون شده.
 به نظر من سال دیگه هر کس که سال اولشه می خواد کنکور بده با احتساب اینکه امسال که این همه آدم درس خوندن و نتیجه خوب نگرفتن به جای it می ره کامپیوتر شرکت می کنه.چون امسال من که 170 شدم، تمام آزمون های پارسه تک رقمی بودم  و جز 10 نفری بودم که پولم را پس گرفتم یعنی امتیاز 120 را از 200 آوردم. اما کنکور... الان یه چیزی حدود 12 نفر رو می شناسم از 85 های دانشگاهم که گفتن کامپیوتر شرکت می کنیم. یعنی با دیدن این نتیجه ها دیگه کسی نماد  it امتحان بده.
اینه که به نظر من سال بعد وضع کنکور it بهتر می شه و راحت تر می شه قبول شد. 

در ضمن دانشگاه های مختلف هم دارن سعی می کنن ارشد it بگیرن مثلا من خودم مستقیم از دانشگاه شیراز شنیدم که سال بعد ارشد می گیره. پس به نظرم چون داوطلب ها زیاد شده سال بعد سازمان سنجش می فهمه و ظرفیت هام بیشتر می شه. من رنبه ام 200 شده تو تجارت.می تونم مجازی بخونم ولی انتخاب نمی کنم و می مونم واسه سال بعد. به نظرم سال بعد بهتر می شه.
به نظرم اگر پسرها هم مشکل سربازی ندارن این بهترین کاره

----------


## farnoosh_r

اینم بگم من با مدیرگروه It علم و صنعت در ارتباطم. یه سری مواردی رو گفته که اینجا می نویسم
اگر کسی در جریان نیست بدونه که آموزش محور دکترا نداره یعنی اگر بخونین دکترا نمی تونین بخونین. علتش هم دکتر فتحیان گفته که اینا مال کساییه که می خوان فوق بگیرن و وارد صنعت بشن.بنابراین اگر کسی قصد خارج رفتن یا دکترا خوندن داره نره آموزش محور.

بعد اینکه من با ایشون صحبت کردم گفتن اگر که می تونی سال بعد بخونی بمون سال بعد بخون و مجازی نرو. چون که مجازی هنوز تو ایران جا نیفتاده و حسابش نمی کنن و چند سال طول می کشه که جا بیفته.

سوم اینکه گفتن سال بعد وضعیت بهتر می شه. یکسری دانشگاه امسال درخواست دادن که ارشد بگیرن منتها دیر اعلام شد و سازمان سنجش نتونسته بررسی کنه مونده برای سال بعد. یعنی سال بعد ظرفیت زیاد می شه
خلاصه این که امیدوار باشد.کسایی که امسال قبول نمی شن ایشالا سال بعد بهتر می شه.

----------


## el.karimi.se

> در ضمن دانشگاه های مختلف هم دارن سعی می کنن ارشد it بگیرن مثلا من خودم مستقیم از دانشگاه شیراز شنیدم که سال بعد ارشد می گیره. پس به نظرم چون داوطلب ها زیاد شده سال بعد سازمان سنجش می فهمه و ظرفیت هام بیشتر می شه. من رنبه ام 200 شده تو تجارت.می تونم مجازی بخونم ولی انتخاب نمی کنم و می مونم واسه سال بعد. به نظرم سال بعد بهتر می شه.
> به نظرم اگر پسرها هم مشکل سربازی ندارن این بهترین کاره


farnoosh جان یعنی با رتبه شما احتمال قبولی شبانه هم نیست؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! رشته مدیریت سیستمهای اطلاعاتی چطور هست و به نظرتون چقدر ارزش رفتن داره؟ از نظر آینده کاری؟ و همجنین برای تدریس در دانشگاههای غیرانتفاعی و آزاد و .... که گیری به گرایش رشته ای که رفتیم نمیدن که درسته؟

----------


## farnoosh_r

من خودم خیلی در مورد mis اطلاعات ندارم ولی این نظر رو توی http://konkorearshad.blogfa.com/  خوندم:

به کامران من یکی از دوستام خواجه نصیر می خونه mis. می گه به لعنت خدام نمی ارزه.استاداس داغونن. در ضمن چون تو ایران اولین سالی که mis گرفته پارسال بوده هیچ معاوم نیست که آینده اش چیه. نه کارش مشخصه نه معلومه می شه بورس گرفت یا نه! خود تجارت خواجه نصیر هم مالی نیست و کسی حسابش نمی کنه چه برسه به mis اون.

----------


## bijibuji

ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه های مختلف - ارشد 1389 - مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (1276)

----------


## bijibuji

درصدهای من:



من هم شدیدا به درصد اعلام شده دروس مشترک و زبان ام اعتراض دارم.
اعتراض هم زدم اما مطمئن ام که بررسی نمی شه...
متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و من همیشه حسی که داشتم وقتی به چیزی معترض بودم این بوده امکان نداره کسی حتی به حرفم گوش بده.

من جواب هایی رو که زدم با کلید خود سازمان مقایسه کردم و درصد درس زبان ام 70 و درصد دروس مشترک ام 50 شد.

واقعا این رتبه مال این درصد ها نیست

----------


## daisy_redrose

> ظرفیت ها رو دیدین؟؟؟؟؟
> جای اینکه زیاد کنن کم هم کردن! شبکه فقط 10 نفر تهران می گیره!! شریف کلا حذف کرده شبکه اش رو! تجارتم همش مجازیه.100 نفر مجازی!!!!!! آخه مجازی ارزش داره که آدم بره فوق بخونه!! نه کار بهت می دن! نه می تونی بری خارج باهاش.به چه درد می خوره؟؟
> 
> با رتبه 170 هیچ جا قبول نمی شم!! باید بمونم سال دیگه


دوست عزیز مجازی هم مثل همون دولتی و هیچ فرقی نداره من که خودم مجازی خوندم نه مشکل کار دارم و خیلی از دوستام هم خارج از ایران دارن ادامه تحصیل می دن...

----------


## saeed1727

نتایج   اومد..............  امسال   مردود شدم..........رتبم 800  بود.  انشالله سال دیگه......

----------


## shafagh_82

چه ها من با رتبه 214 آی تی  نباید حتی شبانه mis  خواجه نصیر رو بیارم؟
به نظر شما این بی انصافی نیست؟ تورو خدا بگید شبانه یا روزانه قم رو با چه  رتبه ای قبول شدید؟ هر کی با هر رتبه ای تو آی تی قبول شده توروخدا بگه اوضاع دستمون بیاد؟

----------


## saeed1727

سلام . من دنبال  کلید  سوالات  ارشد آی تی 89 هستم.  میتونید برام بزارید؟

----------


## amirr66amirr66

سلام
رتبه 600 تو گرایش 1-4 آوردم
اگه سهمیه شاگرد اولی لحاظ شه امید قبولی هست؟ کسی اطلاعات داره؟

----------

